# A Texas Comanche in Georgia



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

I want to thank Brian Campbell and John Cooper for giving me the opportunity to shoot a Texas Recurve Comanche bow. We have had some bad weather for the last week around here(8+ inches of rain) so my time outside was limited. The bow that we have had the opportunity to shoot is 55# @ 28” it measures 51” tip to tip strung. I have a place in my heart for short bows, so I am wanting to look at how this bow would perform in hunting conditions. My draw is 26 ½” so I figure I was pulling between 48 and 50#”s on this bow. I shot 125, 150 and 200 gr field points in 2018 and 2117 Easton Legacy”s, 500 spine Gold tips, After shooting through the setups it came down to 30” 2018 with a 200 gr point attached for a hunting setup, this weighed out at 618 gr total. If I was to own this bow, a little more time would have went into my arrow selection, not saying it would be different but I like to find the right arrow spine, length and weight combo for bow. The bow shot with no noticeable hand shock to me and naturally did not stack with my short draw.I liked the shelf in relationship to my hand, the arrow being close to the top of my left hand. The grip is more of a Hill style grip which is a plus for me. With the arrow setup I chose for the bow hit pretty much where I looked, more time shooting and arrow tuning would have had this bow stacking them I think. Continued……...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

This shows the bow at draw in relationship to my hand, the grip and shelf worked for me. Continued…...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

Shooting from the sitting position was great you could maneuver around with little effect on the bow, this would work with my Torges seat also. I wanted to get up a tree but my tree climber is currently waist deep in water. Continued……...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

The Ogeechee River is definitely on the rise 3.32ft today, up from 2.4ft last week, expected to crest out about 5.5ft Wednesday. Continued…….


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

Mayhaw make the best Jelly you will ever eat, there was an ulterior motive other than shooting the bow today. But I think they have passed or were never there, these tree’s are generally loaded. Continued……...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

A picture from the front side shooting, still has a smooth draw LOL. Tried to photo edit the ugly old fella out of the picture. Continued………...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

The tips on this bow make you think of the early Grumley tips on the Bears. Continued………...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

The bow has shot great and is accurate but I still spread the shots around with this bow, but that's the operator not the equipment. Like I said earlier more time and tuning things would have gotten better. Continued……….


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

Plenty of room to turn and shoot from my Blind. The blind I am using is standard height and width, not one made specially for bows or standing. Continued…...


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

Shooting a 618 gr arrow with a Zwickey into a block target to test penetration. Continued…….


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

Penetration on Block Target.  Continued…….


----------



## scott30415 (May 27, 2017)

I currently do not have a bow this short, I will be talking to Brian in the near future about building one of these. Overall this is great little hunting bow, I would have like to have spent more time but it will be on its way to Texas Tuesday when I get off work. I am glad I had the privilege of shooting the Comanche. It fit all the hunting needs I could see in a bow.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 28, 2017)

That bow brings back memories of the old Screaming Eagle catalog.


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2017)

Good eye Michael. Brian Campbell grandfather is Curtis byrd the feller who built the original ones.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 30, 2017)

Cool bow, pretty unique.  Thanks for sharing


----------

